# Eats, Roots and Leaves.



## bazz cargo (Jan 2, 2013)

Eats, Roots And Leaves.
 By
 Nicholas Waters.
 ISBN 1-905336-01-2


 An Open Minded Guide To English.  


 A book that both entertains and educates. (And will give certain hard core SpaG Nazis apoplexy).
 A quick and dirty guide through the history, usage and mis-usage of English. Essential reading for the tyro and for the more experienced writer. It will help with understanding why some rules are best ignored and others are easy to subvert.  


 A real aid to the guerrilla writer.


 Arm yourself by borrowing a copy from your local library and then, en garde!


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought that it was the book I like. It is not the same as mine which is "Eats, Shoots and Leaves." (2005)  This is about punctuation. What is it with the grammarians and this phrase.

There is always room on my shelf for another grammar book.

I will look into it. It is not available on Amazon UK or ebay at the moment.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 2, 2013)

abebooks.com shows a fairly affordable copy in the U. K. and two outrageously expensive ones in the U. S.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 2, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> I thought that it was the book I like. It is not the same as mine which is "Eats, Shoots and Leaves." (2005)  This is about punctuation. What is it with the grammarians and this phrase.




If you don't know then you need the book...


----------



## Sam (Jan 2, 2013)

The title [_Eats, Shoots and Leaves_] was devised from the old joke about a panda going into a restaurant and ordering a sandwich. After finishing, he draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons. 

"Why?" asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the  panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated  wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.

 "Well, I'm a panda," he says, at the door. "Look it up."

 The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. "_Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. *Eats, shoots and leaves.*_"

The entry was supposed to say_* Eats shoots and leaves*_ as a way of explaining the panda's diet. It's an amphibology.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 2, 2013)

Test driving a copy from the library is the best way to avoid spending hard earned cash on a book you might not like. I think this is a book worthy of a place on my shelf. I can only bring it to your attention and let you make your own choice. Epee ready?


----------

